

Microsoft's 'riskiest' Windows 8 bet: hardware manufacturers - SlipperySlope
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/12/3077731/microsofts-riskiest-windows-8-bet-oems

======
SlipperySlope
An important takeaway regarding tablets ...

" Apple's scale affords discount prices on bulk components, while its deft
management of its largely Chinese supply chain keeps operational costs to a
minimum. Lacking these advantages, Microsoft's partners seem unable to match
Apple in terms of price and quality — foregoing one fundamental for the other.
In this way, Microsoft's breadth of OEMs are a disadvantage, as they compete
against each other for razor-thin profit margins."

